# Wanted: Witches Incantation Mp3 for Boris



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey all, 

Major success tonight with the firing up of our completed FCG armature. Very excited - but time to turn our attention to the Boris Skull for our Witch.

Is anybody willing to spare a decent incantation mp3 that we can use so we don't have to stop and record our own? Something long-ish and not too creepy.

I would be very grateful. As would my boy who also says it's time to begin more gravestones. Man, the fun never ends... I just wish I had an ounce of his energy.

Thanks all!

ed


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How about the macbeth witches chant? I also have one of a "Witch's Brew".


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh sweet, I would like to have those too!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

go with the macbeth


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My server is down. PM me your email addy and I sent you 2 versions of the macbeth chant.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

EdWood...I have a copy of Madame Leota's incantation from the Haunted Mansion if you would like that


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having these as well if that is OK?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I would like any witch chants you guys have...My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If I missed anybody please let me know via PM. Thanks.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got mine..thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I did an edit of WitchesBrew...I added my favorite effect to it.
http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/witchesbrewca.mp3


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Dr.

Thanks for sharing. I like it, but your link should be:
http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/witchesbrewca.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks dflowers! I copied the wrong link to my clipboard. I did the macbeth one too...I added my favorite effect, also I increased the volume and added a stereo echo. I like to tweak these things and share them..if anybody else has thier own take on these I'd like to hear them as well. I'm getting addicted to sound editing!
http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/macbeth_witches_chantmorbiusedit.mp3


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks! These are awesome! I appreciate it! Got the message Hauntiholik, thank you!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

And yes - many thanks Haunti!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a nice witches chant...WARNING! This may be too scary for some listeners. If you are prone to nightmares, DO NOT DOWNLOAD THIS!! Pay particular attention to the ending!
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Halloween/Music/Double,%20Double,%20Toil%20and%20Trouble.wav


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*yay*

If anyone could shoot me a file of any witch chant I would be forever grateful! Especially the Madame leota one, been looking for that one!
Thanks :devil:


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Here's a nice witches chant...WARNING! This may be too scary for some listeners. If you are prone to nightmares, DO NOT DOWNLOAD THIS!! Pay particular attention to the ending!
> http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Halloween/Music/Double,%20Double,%20Toil%20and%20Trouble.wav


OMG MY EARS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I warned you...yes, I warned you.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice Dr. M! lmao


----------

